# Signale über vorh. Ethernet übertragen



## erkoausbe (22 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme aus der SPS-Programmierung und bin auf der Suche nach einem Hardwaregerät.
Ich muß 5-6 digitale Signale (pot. freie Kontakte) aus einem Werksbereich in einen entfernten, anderen Werksbereich übertragen.
Zwischen den beiden Orten gibt es bereits eine Netzwerkverbindung die ich nutzen könnte.
Kennt jemand von Euch ein einfaches Gerät, das über ein vorhandenes Ethernet 5 Signale übertragen kann?

Ich möchte nicht extra 2 SPSen aufbauen, das geht zwar, ist aber nicht gerade günstig...


Danke im voraus!


----------



## JesperMP (22 August 2008)

Ich glaube das es ist eine schlechte idee.

Egal welche Protokoll deine signal-austach verwenden wurde, die anderen Leute die das Netzwerk nutzen, werden nicht glücklich für den zusätzlichen zyklische Netzwerk-Verkehr.

Und Du wirdst nicht froh, wenn es Wartungsarbeiten bei IT-abteilung im Netzwerk gibt.

Meiner meinung nach, Büro-LAN und Process-LAN sollen nicht gemischt werden. Vielleicht verbunden, aber nie gemischt.


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

Hi

>Zwischen den beiden Orten gibt es bereits eine Netzwerkverbindung die >ich nutzen könnte.
Es gibt bestimmt auch eine Telefonleitung/Telefondrähte ?


>Kennt jemand von Euch ein einfaches Gerät, das über ein vorhandenes >Ethernet 5 Signale übertragen kann?
Ja, gibt es einige, nochmals bei mir nachfragen.


Meine Meinung ( und auch die von JesperMP)

Benutze das Telefonnetz.

http://www.gavazzi-automation.com/de/GPDupline.asp

1 x Kanalgenerator
1 x Sender
1 x Empfänger

Bis 128 Signale möglich.





Es gibt auch ander Busse, die dafür möglich sind.


----------



## P.M (22 August 2008)

moin,
für so eine 1-1 Übertragung gibt es eine Menge Geräte.
Aktuell fällt mir da Advantech ein, die Beuteile der Gruppe "Adam"
lassen sich für solche Aufgaben nutzen.
www.advantech.de

Auch WEB-IO von Wiesemann und Theis sind recht einfache Teile.
www.wut.de


Ansonsten kann ich nur Jesper beipflichten, in einem Office-LAN hat das nichts zu suchen.


----------



## erkoausbe (22 August 2008)

*Vielen Dank für die Antworten*

Eure Einwände sind natürlich richtig. Ich komme aus der Anlagensteuerung und habe dort auch immer Wert auf die Trennung gelegt.
Bei dieser Aufgabe wäre ein zusätzlicher Verkabelungsaufwand immens hoch und die Priorität der Signale ist minimal, sodass die Übertragung über das vorhandene Ethernet nach meiner Überzeugung optimal ist!

Die Vorgeschlagenen Geräte werde ich mir jetzt mal ansehen!


----------

